# < Field of Dream > Journal



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

* <<Field of Dream>> When start to develop this layout, I try to imagine a beautiful scene of a river side. What would be an attractive outcome of a river bed? 
Base on this imagination, then, the theme and structure of this layout is developed. And now, I would like to share a journal of this layout to you *

*1) Tank size: 100cm x 40cm x 40cm, completely cleanup for this setup. *









*2) First apply a thin layer of black soil. The purpose of stainless steel mesh is to separate the sand and soil, 
however, I took it out due to the layout adjustment.* 









*3) Apply a thin layer of pacel W. *









*4) Then cover with base fertilizer. *









*5) A plastic mesh is covered on top of the base fertilizer. 。*









*6) Fill up with black soil and white sand. *









*7) Spay the soil surface to make it completely wet or fill in some water. The purpose is the wet soil dust would form as cement to hold the substrate. 
Later on, when fill in with water, the sloped base would be keep and there would not have soil powder spread to the sand surface. 
Besides, the stone could hold firmly if the soil is wet, that is to avoid stones pour down after water is filled. *









*8 ) On the foreground, the visual effect of the white sand is not matched, so have to give up and temporary replace with black soil, 
The position of the stone also adjusted, after the water quality became stable, add two major plants Hemianthus micranthemoides and Vesicularia sp.Taiwan. *









*9) Hemianthus micranthemoides grow rapidly before prune, I have to prune those over grow strew for the first two month. 
It start blooming after three month, it is the time to prune as the desirable shape. *









*10) To prune Hemianthus micranthemoides, you have to reserve a suitable length, the pruned strew and leaves must be clean up. 
If those pruned part wilted on the shaped ball, part of the plant will also wilted, so to ensure clean up all the pruned leaves. *









*11) The Hemianthus micranthemoides grow densely after prune. *









*12) Finally, I select the sand for the foreground, it is ADA Sarawak Sand, the yellow brown appearance match the tone of the aged stone. *









*13) A month before photo, a final touch up is necessary. *









* Done. *









Thanks for everyone who read it 

* Remarks : I am still very surprised about everything this scaping given to me. I hope after this post, I can put it behind me, and step forward to my new layout this year!! ^^

And, I would like to thank every CAU bros, designed such a great journal for me..and I learn many from yours setup journals.

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=3&id=7&Itemid=40 
In the coming two weeks, there will be more setup journals... 
and finally, thx Gary Wu tanslate my bad chinese into english...

Thx again, everyone.*


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, that is an amazing tank.
You did a great job on it.
What Brand are some of the products you used.
I am sure they are not available in the US so I am not familiar with any of them.

Great work.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

This is one of my favorite layouts! Love the moss, the rocks and the use of red plants. 

Looking forward to see you next layout

btw, was it this kind of rock you used for the layout?


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

The Hard scape is Very nice! I want some.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW!!!

Thank you So MUCH Cliff Hui. This is by far my favorite tank. I have seen it in a couple of my magazines and I Love it. Very inspriational and your title sure matches your tank. I love how the HM turned out. It's amazing how it resembles like a waterfall. I also like how you chose what looks to me a very hard rock to work with to get what you want. Anyways Congrats on your tank and I really can't wait to see your next layout!:mrgreen::-D


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome  really nice turnout of the tank!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Excellent layout, scape. Well Done! =D>


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Great tank i must say i think this is my favorite tank. I love everything about it.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

This is a very beautiful tank. The rock work is amazing, and the way the plants grow over it, creating a cliff like appearance. Please, when making your next layout, document it like this one. I want to learn how to better setup tanks.
Great job, and good luck with your next layout.


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

very inspiring tank. can you tell us your other setup details too?


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Thank you for everyone!!! 

goalcreas, most of the brands I am using are ADA and Seachem. the basement fertz is HK hand-made one, very good one!! and some of the stuffs, such as net, were found in "materials shops"... I don't know what it should be call in english.... ^^ 

kjaer, In Hong Kong... we call it "wooden rock".. deal to its wooden texture outlook.... but I am not so sure about what is it really named....

kakkoii, Thank You So Much!!

thief, Thank you, I am also can't wait to make it done..... ^^

Tex Gal, Thank You!!


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Leonard, Thank you!! ^^

Jeff.:., Thank you!! ^^


patrick76, Thank you!! ^^


Afyounie, I will try my best!! Thanks!!

gibbus, Thanks!! what do you mean by "other setip details" ??


----------



## iORi (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice tank! i wanted to do something with HM too since its so easy to grow. your tank is inspiring. gj!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Awesome job, Cliff! I really like it! That aquascape is amazing!

How long do you usually keep a masterpiece like this up for? Or, do you start a new scape after you have taken the final photos of the tank?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

beautiful tank as always. I find it very helpful seeing the tank from its start to finish. Thanks again!


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

iORi, Thank You, and this is my honor!! ^^

DonaldmBoyer, I would try to keep it as long as possible..... before I have the new layout idea.... usually, I will keep them 3 more months after taken the photos... ^^

hooha, Thank You very much!!


----------

